# Studio flash kit



## Peakapot (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi there i am looking to purchase some small studio flash lights but i'm unsure wether they will be compatible with my camera. I am using a canon 600D. The set up i am looking for is something like this

Godox 480W Studio Flash Lighting Set Photography Strobe Light Stand Portrait Kit

I would like to fire these with the use of a sync cable or also have the option of doing this wirelessly.  I am right in thinking that with the Canon 600D i will require a hot shoe sync adapter like this?

digitalmediastore: Cold Shoe Flash Adapter with PC Sync Socket

If i was to buy the two items listed above am i good to go? 
Are there better options available for the same budget?

I currently have 2 x 135w continuous lighting softbox lights so i am looking to upgrade. I shoot small family portraits in a home studio set up. All help is appreciated. 

Thanks in advance

Peakapot


----------



## Peakapot (Feb 6, 2016)

900W Photo Studio Digital LED Display Strobe Flash Softbox Light Lighting Kit UK

This lighting kit comes with a transmitter and receiver.  How can i tell if this is compatible with camera?

Regards Peakapot


----------



## john.margetts (Feb 6, 2016)

Simply ask the makers.

www.johns-old-cameras.blogspot.co.uk


----------



## tirediron (Feb 6, 2016)

This is "universal" equipment and compatible with every digital SLR made with the exception of Sony bodies with the Minolta-style hot shoe, and that limitation is only for the trigger.  Out of curiosity, why are you looking at the PC sync adapter?  Both lighting kits include a radio trigger.


----------



## Peakapot (Feb 9, 2016)

I thought I was looking at radio triggers. Appears that both will do the job nicley. Does anyone have recommendations as to which set would be best suited for  portrait work. 

Regards Peakapot


----------



## nf1 (Feb 9, 2016)

The Strobe lights are certainly better for photography. Although 160Ws is not very powerful. You might want to look at 300Ws or just use speedlites with of about 58.  IF you're set on one of those two kits though - definitely the strobe lights. They are more powerful and will have better color reproduction.


----------



## Peakapot (Feb 9, 2016)

Thank you very much. I will look into it further. I have a Speedlite already so may just look into using that.


----------



## nf1 (Feb 9, 2016)

If you already have 1 speedlite just start with it - master it, then add second light. This way you will know what to expect from each light and how to properly balance them.


----------

